

Zynga Overcomes A Bad Reputation, Touts Less Than 3 Percent Attrition - gm
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/10/office-crashers-zynga-overcomes-a-bad-reputation-touts-less-than-3-percent-attrition/

======
vasco
Is that the place where they actually work? It looks like disney world. Honest
question by the way

~~~
gm
Yes it is. I work with the rubiks-cube-behind-his-back guy.

------
joejohnson
Does anyone know if the food is actually that good? I've heard it's delicious.

~~~
gm
It's very good. We have three lunches, pizza at 11, the main lunch at 12, and
then a fancy food lunch at 1. The 12 and 1 lunches' menu changes every day,
and the menu is sent out over email so you can choose the pizza if you do not
like that day's menu.

I always eat on the noon/main lunch. They usually have two main courses, so
for example meat and fish. I usually take one of each :-), they are both
really tasty, and I'm not even a fish person :-)

We also have dinner at 7 for those who stay.

On Fridays we have breakfast instead of dinner. Also on Fridays we have happy
hour after work.

Then of course we have all manner of snacks and stuff all over the place.

All of this free (There is nothing edible/drinkable that is sold). So yeah,
the food's pretty sweet. :-)

